# Horrorfind Weekends HH trailers



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

I see people I know in one of those videos. Too weird, lol. You doing the haunted house again next year?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Yes!
As long as HorrorMaster (he plans/runs HFW) lets us, We'll be doing it!! If you enjoyed the haunt, please send an email or post at Horrorfind forums.

http://www.horrorfind.com/board-bin/YaBB.pl?board=;action=logout

I had so much fun working at the haunted house! Missed quite a few things but, being in my element was worth it! The only down side to this is, next year the bar will be much higher with raised expectations. Look forward to the challenge as do the rest of the crew.

Haunty


----------

